# How reliable are Sentra's?



## Sentra2704 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?*


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have only had my car for about 2 monthes. So I dont really know about the QG18. I do know that my 89 Sentra used to drop rotor buttons ALOT. Right now it stands with close to 258k on it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

My QG has been nothing but reliable...I don't know of many problems in _general_ with the sentras. The QR25 has had its share of problems, but those are obviously talked about more than people who are happy.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Sentra2704 said:


> Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?


8 months and almost 11,000miles of nothing but hard driving... no compliants yet


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Sentra2704 said:


> *Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?*


Ive had my sentra for about close to 5 months with less than 6k miles and im really happy with mine. :thumbup:

I dont think there should be any problems unless you get the Spec V, i know one of my buddies got a 04 and had a few probs here and there but nothing really drastic. Mine i havent had any problems yet, but i dont think at all that i will have any problems untill i get to high milage, considering im only at less than 6k. lol


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> Ive had my sentra for about close to 5 months with less than 6k miles and im really happy with mine. :thumbup:
> 
> I dont think there should be any problems unless you get the Spec V, i know one of my buddies got a 04 and had a few probs here and there but nothing really drastic. Mine i havent had any problems yet, but i dont think at all that i will have any problems untill i get to high milage, considering im only at less than 6k. lol


i totally agree


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2004)

*2002 sentra gxe having major problems*

I have been having alot of problems with my car.First thing,I've had my car for 9 months and already the drivers window is off track,I do need to get a window regulator but when I went to the dealership they said it would cost 300.00..I was like I dont think so.Second,there was like a recall on the car like in 2003 and my car didnt want to start all of sudden like last week.Finally got that fixed.The dealership said that my car had many problems.it needs belts/ac/pulley/alt belt,so now i'm driving with squeaky noises going down the highway,and now the service engine light is on.I love my car but I have to work overtime at work to get my car fixed so please make sure what your buying.Any info on where to buy a window regulator for a reasonable price get back to me,thx!!!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have been having alot of problems with my car.First thing,I've had my car for 9 months and already the drivers window is off track,I do need to get a window regulator but when I went to the dealership they said it would cost 300.00..I was like I dont think so.Second,there was like a recall on the car like in 2003 and my car didnt want to start all of sudden like last week.Finally got that fixed.The dealership said that my car had many problems.it needs belts/ac/pulley/alt belt,so now i'm driving with squeaky noises going down the highway,and now the service engine light is on.I love my car but I have to work overtime at work to get my car fixed so please make sure what your buying.Any info on where to buy a window regulator for a reasonable price get back to me,thx!!!


When a dealership tells you something that drastic... its always good to get a second opinion. Now on your windows... only cheap way to find out whats wrong with them.. is to take it apart yourself. Thats what ive done with powerwindows when they are so old and dont move. sometimes lubricating the window runner... is all it needs. Also parts of that nature for the windows... the dealership is ususally the only way to go, unless you got a hook up on wrecked sentras :fluffy:


----------



## ktulu221 (Mar 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have been having alot of problems with my car.First thing,I've had my car for 9 months and already the drivers window is off track,I do need to get a window regulator but when I went to the dealership they said it would cost 300.00..I was like I dont think so.Second,there was like a recall on the car like in 2003 and my car didnt want to start all of sudden like last week.Finally got that fixed.The dealership said that my car had many problems.it needs belts/ac/pulley/alt belt,so now i'm driving with squeaky noises going down the highway,and now the service engine light is on.I love my car but I have to work overtime at work to get my car fixed so please make sure what your buying.Any info on where to buy a window regulator for a reasonable price get back to me,thx!!!


I had the same thing with the drivers window on my 02 Sentra. I opened it up and found that the only problem was a screw that fell out and into the bottom of the door. Picked it up and put it in...problem solved.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sentras are known to have a problem wiht lousy front window regulators. My driver's side went under warranty and my passenger side is broke now, it's just not on my priority list of things to get done.

all in all they're very reliable. As for the belts squealing, have they attempted tightening them first?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you're gonna read alot of problems on the board. People come and post here for maily 3 reasons. Tips on mods, Showing their car off, and HELP.

you'll see alot of new member's 1st post are saying that something is wrong. you won't see the thousands of people that buy their cars and do nothing but regular maintaince on them (same as you do with every other car) on here too much.

Hell the big thing nissan puts about sentras are their realialbiltly. Look at the b12's, 13ths and mroe and more the b14s. Alot are well over 100k on the odo and only thing they worry about is changing the oil.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

IMO i think sentra's are great. my dad had an 80s 200sx, my younger bro has a 95 200sx, and i got a 2003 SE-R. sure i had problems with mine but after the recalls and warranty replacements, my sentra is a fun car to drive. it's funny to see how much people pay for a sports car (ala toyota celica) and be beaten by a 4-door that costs thousands less. :loser: 
ok. i'm rambling on... but seriously, there a FEW lemon sentras out there. but hey, there are still other ways to "un-lemon" them. overall, sentras are pretty reliable. i'll never trade my sentra for a civic. screw the mileage, go for power! jk :thumbup:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I just pounded the hell out of my car at a racetrack for 2 days and I could still see her smile at the end of the day. I have total confidence in my car.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've put 23K miles onto my 1.8S in 16 months I've had it, all highway miles. So far so good. Good gas mileage (around 33.5 consistently). Cheap interior but a good daily driver and a good hauler of stuff. I'd be thrilled to see over 100K miles out of it (or more!). 

If I have a good experience with this car, I may get another Sentra instead of going back to the Civic (I had one, which was rear-ended prompting me to get the Sentra because it was cheaper) as the Civics have become overpriced.


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

I've had my 01 SE for about 18 months and I've put 29k on it (almost all of it hard driving) and I haven't had any problems to date. Ya just gotta love the SR20 motors.


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Spec V Reliability*

I bought my 2003 Spec V in Oct 2002 brand new and still have it. I have not had one single problem with it other than the recalls but that was no problem there, just being safe. I have 35500 miles on it and it still sounds and runs perfect. I drive nice half the time and the other half, well you know. It has been a good car so far but who knows 7 years down the road something might happen.


----------



## howard huffman (Jun 7, 2005)

Sentra2704 said:


> *Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?*


My 2000 gxe(conv and lux pkg.) now has 130K. It had 47 miles when I drove it off the lot. My only problem with nissan is that they feel Sentra drivers do not deserve the same packages or dark greens available on the 00-01 models. My dealer told me that these were actually meant for the high end cars. My only problem is trying to find the relay for the power locks/alarm which just blew out. My dealer again stated that I would need to leave the car with them and I was looking at about 800 dollars mainly labour. The last time when the boot lock would not work they told me 300 dollars. The locksmith got it done in 15 minutes and charged me all of 5 dollars. These are great cars Nissan just has to reign in the dealers and listen to customers.
HEH Charlottesville, Virginia


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

howard huffman said:


> My 2000 gxe(conv and lux pkg.) now has 130K. It had 47 miles when I drove it off the lot. My only problem with nissan is that they feel Sentra drivers do not deserve the same packages or dark greens available on the 00-01 models. My dealer told me that these were actually meant for the high end cars. My only problem is trying to find the relay for the power locks/alarm which just blew out. My dealer again stated that I would need to leave the car with them and I was looking at about 800 dollars mainly labour. The last time when the boot lock would not work they told me 300 dollars. The locksmith got it done in 15 minutes and charged me all of 5 dollars. These are great cars Nissan just has to reign in the dealers and listen to customers.
> HEH Charlottesville, Virginia


I would have to agree. The company doesn't keep a good handle on it's dealers. The dealerships can be really bad at getting back to you, giving honest quotes, being helpful with sales, service or finance, and worst of all, living up to their warranty if you don't know what to tell them. The main issue is that one dealer and another no less than 20 miles apart can be completely different. There needs to be a better regulation of the dealers such as some of the other manufacturers have done. The car is pretty good though.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

My Spec V has been very reliable compared to others. (Knock on Wood)

But if to do over again, I would keep my B14 ga16 and add a turbo. When I traded the car in the Hotshot kit was not available.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

72K miles and only a failed rear caliper.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Sentra2704 said:


> *Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?*


Had my 2004 for 13 months now, 15500 miles, no complaints yet.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Sentra2704 said:


> *Cause it seems like there is a lot of little problems with the vehicles in general what is everyone's concensous?*


You got to remember this is only a handful of people who own them that post here so it really isnt accurate to say or hint they are unreliable cars cause I don't think someone would start an internet forum about them if they were junk. So most of the problems are little things and nothing major I would rate the Sentra one of the best cars out there in terms of reliability and durability. 

James


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

SRV1 said:


> You got to remember this is only a handful of people who own them that post here so it really isnt accurate to say or hint they are unreliable cars cause I don't think someone would start an internet forum about them if they were junk. So most of the problems are little things and nothing major I would rate the Sentra one of the best cars out there in terms of reliability and durability.
> 
> James



Got my 05 1.8S Special Edition a month ago. I love it, it drives great, looks great - truth is, every car has some issues - but none the dealer won't help with. 

Window regulators are a known problem with it, and weatherstripping on the newer models *which is no biggie* -- as far as I go, I love it.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> Had my 2004 for 13 months now, 15500 miles, no complaints yet.


i have an 04 as well and im right behind you at 10 months 14200 miles wo0t! only problems were caused by me... great car! hate the automatic.... should have got the 5 speed :givebeer:


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

my 94 ser was reliable as shit, the only major thing that broke was the water pump

-cb


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

Let me tell you about reliable.

I was run off the road by someone going 55 mph on the highway. Spun out three times, locked the brakes, and crashed head first into a wall. Wanna know what I walked out with? Scrapes on my arms from the airbag.

Talk about reliable - the car saved my life. It's in the shop now - 10K worth of damages. And I'll get it back, drive it for awhile, and trade it in - for another Sentra. By far the best car I've ever owned.


**But how freakin' depressing that my 05 with 2k miles got smashed!!!**


----------



## DextronSpec-V (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm in the market for a Spec-V myself. Reliability isn't a high priority of mine for a few reasons. For one, nearly every car is extremely reliable if you just do the maintenance and pay attention to it. Granted cars made on friday sometimes fail =P, but for the most part every car is reliable. It also helps in my case because my family owns an auto repair shop (yeah, go head, be jealous) so all of my cars are squeaky clean and never have problems. Just do your oil every 2500 miles and you'll be fine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you haven't read much about 02/03 Spec V's, ahve you?


----------



## DextronSpec-V (Jul 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you haven't read much about 02/03 Spec V's, ahve you?


I'm sure not as much as you. But, yes, I have done research. I know about the MAF and how it always fails, but as earlier mentioned, the recalls took care of all the problems. That is just an unforseen problem by the engineers, it isn't like the car's are lemons because they had a few recalls. I stand by my statement that nearly every car made today is just as reliable as the next one. Of course, shit does happen, but that's to be expected when you're producing a product as complex as a car, and on such a high scale that the U.S. market demands.


----------



## A-ONE (Jul 10, 2005)

*02' GXE*

I just purchased one of these. Hopefully i wont have any major problems in the long run. I chose it over a 01' Protege DX stick shift. I hope i made the right choice with this one.


----------



## DaisyCutter (Jul 14, 2005)

My 1997 Sentra has 161,500mi on the clock... and I do drive it hard (ya got to with the 1.6L). I race motorcycles and am generally good at abusing stuff.

I bought the car from a little ol' lady 3+ years ago, it was reading 93K miles then and all the components were original.

So far I've replaced, oil, filters, belts, tires, a battery, and recently the struts.

The original Nissan battery lasted until 2004 in the AZ heat. The original clutch is still hanging in there... barely. As is the A/C.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they good yo


----------



## Steve 2 Nissans (Jul 14, 2005)

*Both of mine have been good*

I had a 1990 Sentra that only had problems with needing to have the front brake rotors turned a few times due to overheating. I had no other problems or repairs for the 6 years and 93K miles I owned it.

My 2003 GXE has been great for 32K miles so far (except for a recent squeek I posted about in another thread). I really wish I had gotten it with ABS, however (I assumed it had them).


----------

